# Chicago 'n roamin'



## bystander (Oct 18, 2015)

Last weekend me and my buddy were chillin' back at my apartment tryna' figure out something ta do. With pockets phat from the last two weeks of slavin', we decided we needed to put our bounties to use and get out and do somethin' before motherfuckin' nature decided its ready for winter and we locked down fer the next six months.. We was thinkin' Milwaukee as she never fails to impress but quickly moved on figuring you can only tap that so many times before she starts ta expectin' a white picket fence with all the fixins'.

We started our trip a lil late due to both of us being employed. We hit the road with some tree and a lil drink to calm the nervous system on our 2 1/2 hr drive. We had no real expectations from this trip asides from the fact we have a childhood friend who currently resides in Chiraq. No destination, no lodging, just on the fly.





After numerous tolls ways and damn near accepting defeat in the Chicago traffic we arrived at our friends apartment. (well he rents ONE room with accommodation for a mop & broom)




Hey ya'll so whatcha' tryna' do? our friend ask. "not a fuckin' clue" we both reply. So we ditch the whip assuming we'd be better off after the nightmare we just ingested on the drive down and hit the rails. We end up riding the cities train with no destination just lookin' fer trouble. We hang out talk with some random locals and end up sharing a few beers and bottle pulls with a guy named Frank who is an old alcoholic and has been living on them trains in Chicago for eight years. Cool ass dude.




While riding around with Frank we see this massive buildin' being put up. Motherfuckin' high rise I assume (not that building in my last picture). We go fer it. We hope off at the next stop and hit tha seven eleven to resupply on drink and rillo's.




They had this bitch locked down tighter then a virgin pussy. She was in the heart of downtown and the motherfuckin' bears some how just won (their first game  ) so shit was popin' down there. We think "awshit we gunna get caught" but decided fuck it, its 130am chiraq cops got murder 'n shit ta worries 'bout leave us the fuck alone.




We hop the fuckin' fence in broad fuckin' daylight (cities always got them lights on) with like 20 people causally walkin' round.




We make rush fer the top witch appears to be endless in this newly constructed buildin'




33 motherfuckin' floors later we call it quits. I don't know if ya'll have ever hiked up 33 motherfuckin' floors while shitfaced but it aint easy.




like that fuckin' shit was high as a fuck. We woulda kept going but the lack of power and finished area's we was hittin' startin' at floor 30 was a cold reminder that we could fuckin' fall 'n die. Na' thanks




So we get ta doin' what we just hiked up here ta do. 33 fuckin' floors












Now as you would expect the motherfuckin' wind was blowin' harder than hoe with no joes'












We ended up stayin' there until first light (or about when we ran outta liquor, cigs and da goddamn tree was blown' away by the 60mph wind). We retreat back to the car after my buddy sprays the place down with vomit and figure fuckin' dick someones gotta clean the shit up. Not us-




We drive around aimlessly and end up drinkin' beer with some mexican guys kickin' a _football _around












by the end of the weekend me and my buddy leave feelin' a little more shitty then we left home but happy we made this pointless trip.





Thanks fer lookin' and readin' (fuck I dont wanna look er over fer all the typo's) All the picture's were takin' from my cellular device so quality has been sacrificed, plus most of the fuckin' shots were in the pitch fuckin' black.

lol edited out a little morning drunken slang.


----------



## Tude (Oct 19, 2015)

You are awesome. Stories like this are what drew me to this website. Very cool!!!


----------



## bystander (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey thanks. Thats what drew me to this site also. Train hoppin' - well that shit looks crazy but once yea get past the starry eye faze of this site and read some of the crazy adventures ya'll have. Makes yea wanna share a few too.

I got a few more stories I'd like to share on here soon. I take pictures like a school kid at the motherfuckin' zoo too. pictures rock. 

Thanks again everyone  dont really post online too often so thanks fer the love


----------



## Peregrin (Nov 3, 2015)

My kind of people. I love exploring construction sites.


----------

